# sugar water



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

If 2:1 feeding is the sugar/water ratio for winter feeding, should I start using 1:1 in the spring...like now in South East Michigan?

Thanks, moday


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Feed candy boards or sugar on news paper till day time highs are 50F or above. then since it is spring do 1:1 raito.

 Al


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Feed candy boards or sugar on new paper till day time highs are 50F or above. then since it is spring do 1:1 raito.
> 
> Al


If I'm feeding the Fumagilin B...Should I use 2:1 syrup still? I read that it works better in the heavy syrup but to dilute the water and medicine before adding sugar. Any thought on that? thanks, Moday


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

LOL that is the bosses department feeding and medicating the bees except the formic acid that is mine.

Kare said mix the syrup 2:1, mix the fumigillan with water till it is fully dilated then add it to the premixed syrup and stir.

Remember to watch the temp range on that fumigillan mix.

 Al


----------

